# Why do people still do this?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love taking my little dog with me everywhere and he'll wait for me while I'm in stores but I have a couple of sensible rules that I go by. #1. If its more than 20-22c and sunny out he stays home. #2. If I have to leave him in the car more than 20 minutes he stays home.
This dog was in the car in 29c temps for 3 hours. The cops got him out and put him in an air conditioned cop car and got him some water and he perked right back up. I'm surprised the little guy didn't suffer permanent effects. 

Toronto woman charged after leaving puppy in hot car for almost 3 hours at Vaughan Mills mall


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I love taking my little dog with me everywhere and he'll wait for me while I'm in stores but I have a couple of sensible rules that I go by. #1. If its more than 20-22c and sunny out he stays home. #2. If I have to leave him in the car more than 20 minutes he stays home.
> This dog was in the car in 29c temps for 3 hours. The cops got him out and put him in an air conditioned cop car and got him some water and he perked right back up. I'm surprised the little guy didn't suffer permanent effects.
> 
> Toronto woman charged after leaving puppy in hot car for almost 3 hours at Vaughan Mills mall



Dumb F$#ker. It was 29 deg C outside. How FU$#ing hot was it in the car?

There's no excuse for that shit.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Unfortunately, many people are dumb as a brick and many others just don't care. They do it with kids too


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

As a dog owner, and she really loves rides, I really think ppl should just leave their dogs at home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> As a dog owner, and she really loves rides, I really think ppl should just leave their dogs at home.


Well I've always scratched my head at dogs riding around loose in cars anyway. Sure they love it, but I think there's a bit of a double standard when people claim they love their pets like any member of the family and then drive around with them loose in the car.

Forget about the hazard to the dog, what happens if that dog suddenly becomes a projectile within the car? Seems like that would be a hazard to EVERYONE.

I agree, dogs should be left at home unless they need to be transported.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Key words:
-Audi
-Vaughan Mills 
-20 year old Toronto woman 
-puppy trapped in car suffocating 

Solution:
-mask
-pipe wrench 
-free dog


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

interesting where different people's tipping points are on that question of animals and vehicles
i live in a rural area and my dog rides around with me sometimes. usually in the back of the truck if we're not going anywhere on the highway. some people believe back of the truck is cruel and unusual. in my old F-350 dump truck he sits beside me on the bench seat and sticks his head out the window so his lips and ears can flap in the wind. some people believe that's inappropriate. i don't leave him in the vehicle with the doors closed ever because i think that's cruel and unusual.
you know those little hammer/seatbelt cutter/window breaker things that come in emergency car kits? i was once getting ready to open a side window on somebody's car on a hot sunny day for the benefit of the pooch inside. fortunately the person appeared and we had some parking lot words about it and everybody drove away with their forehead veins bulging but no other consequences
j


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don’t get it either. Some folks are just willful assholes.

We never leave the dogs alone in the vehicle, never. When travelling with them they’re tethered, watered, and on padded beds. One travels with zero anxiety, the other with some minor anxiety. The back window in the pickup is a real favourite. They stick their heads out, often to the amusement of those following us.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well I've always scratched my head at dogs riding around loose in cars anyway. Sure they love it, but I think there's a bit of a double standard when people claim they love their pets like any member of the family and then drive around with them loose in the car.
> 
> Forget about the hazard to the dog, what happens if that dog suddenly becomes a projectile within the car? Seems like that would be a hazard to EVERYONE.




They aren't always loose. Mine is in the car with me all the time, and has some freedom of movement, but he is on a leash which is attached to the anchors for child safety seats.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I love taking my little dog with me everywhere and he'll wait for me while I'm in stores but I have a couple of sensible rules that I go by. #1. If its more than 20-22c and sunny out he stays home. #2. If I have to leave him in the car more than 20 minutes he stays home.
> This dog was in the car in 29c temps for 3 hours. The cops got him out and put him in an air conditioned cop car and got him some water and he perked right back up. I'm surprised the little guy didn't suffer permanent effects.
> 
> Toronto woman charged after leaving puppy in hot car for almost 3 hours at Vaughan Mills mall




She's an idiot who shouldn't own a dog.

I take mine in the car all the time. When it is hot I will only take him if I am going to be inside a store for five minutes or less. I can do this because my car has an automatic starter. When I exit the vehicle I lock the doors, then hit a button on my key fob twice. That starts the car and lets it run for five minutes. While the car is running, the air conditioning is blasting.

If I am going to be inside a store for more than five minutes, he stays home.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Friends of ours have a "labba-poopie-whatever" mutt just like that. It cost them $3,500!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My hybrid loves car rides. But she wears a harness and it clips into the seat belt. She can stare out the window but can't go to the other side of the car.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to own a pet sitting service years back and from my experience it was easy to see that many thought of their pets as family - and a smaller percentage thought of them like they would an old reliable fridge. Nice to have, but disposable.

It was quite common for a long time client to contact me to permanently unload their dog or cat they've kept as part of their family for 10 or more years simply because they're moving or have a new boy/girlfriend or other life milestones - they simply didn't want their pet along for the ride any longer. So this pet neglect in a hot car doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Well I've always scratched my head at dogs riding around loose in cars anyway. Sure they love it, but I think there's a bit of a double standard when people claim they love their pets like any member of the family and then drive around with them loose in the car.
> 
> Forget about the hazard to the dog, what happens if that dog suddenly becomes a projectile within the car? Seems like that would be a hazard to EVERYONE.
> 
> I agree, dogs should be left at home unless they need to be transported.


My dog (med-lrg husky cross) never goes on the seats (or beds/couches at home). She rides in the front passerger area sitting (If sniffing out the window) or usually lying down in the leg area butressed up against the firewall. Technically "loose" but actually the most safe spot for her as well as other passengers (I know that they have doggy seatbelts, but they have so much play I just don't see them being that effective other than to prevent a furry projectile). The cop who pulled me over one time on the way home from camping thought it was a great idea too (saw my brother sleeping in the back, no passenger up front and assumed we were drunk). Most dogs won't just stay there like my girl does so I realise that it is not a solution for everyone, or even most, but if your dogs the right size and chill enough it's great.

And yeah, fuck people who leave pets or children in cars. I mean at least take them out and tie them to a post/tree in the shade... ok not the children but you can take those with you.

I was flabbergasted 3 summers ago when I saw a parent riding around with 2 kids in the back, widows up (AC on; summer) smoking a cigarette. Like I'm a dad and a smoker, but come on, we know better than that in the new millennium right?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> My dog (med-lrg husky cross) never goes on the seats (or beds/couches at home). She rides in the front passerger area sitting (If sniffing out the window) or usually lying down in the leg area butressed up against the firewall. Technically "loose" but actually the most safe spot for her as well as other passengers (I know that they have doggy seatbelts, but they have so much play I just don't see them being that effective other than to prevent a furry projectile). The cop who pulled me over one time on the way home from camping thought it was a great idea too (saw my brother sleeping in the back, no passenger up front and assumed we were drunk). Most dogs won't just stay there like my girl does so I realise that it is not a solution for everyone, or even most, but if your dogs the right size and chill enough it's great.
> 
> And yeah, fuck people who leave pets or children in cars. I mean at least take them out and tie them to a post/tree in the shade... ok not the children but you can take those with you.
> 
> I was flabbergasted 3 summers ago when I saw a parent riding around with 2 kids in the back, widows up (AC on; summer) smoking a cigarette. Like I'm a dad and a smoker, but come on, we know better than that in the new millennium right?


I think its less of an issue with big dogs as most of them are pretty good at sitting in place during a ride, esp in the back seat....although any of them could become lethal projectiles in an accident, but i admit we dont strap ours in either.
But ive lost track of the amount of times ive seen drivers with little lapdogs climbing all over them while they drive. Talk about distracted driving. IMO they should have their licenses suspended automatically if caught. Focus on the road, people..."Bella" can wait for kisses until you get home FFS.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have said it here, countless times before, but much of the world's misery begins with "But I was just gonna...". People regularly assess the risks entailed by their actions, by having that assessment coloured by either their expectation of pleasure/thrill/benefit, or over-evaluation of danger. It's a very adolescent approach to reasoning about risk.

Poor impulse control is also a major source of misery. In some instances, poor impulse control is precisely what resulted in a person acquiring a pet of some sort.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I believe that a lot of it is related to respect, starting with yourself. If you do not practise self-respecting behaviour, how can you respect other animals, including humans?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> Key words:
> -Audi
> -Vaughan Mills
> -20 year old Toronto woman
> ...


You left out getting a bill for the damage you did to their vehicle. Best to call the cops and let them make the decision to bust it or not.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Friends of ours have a "labba-poopie-whatever" mutt just like that. It cost them $3,500!



Some people are dumb enough to believe that their mutts are designer breeds. I heard someone talking about what 'breed' their dog was yesterday while picking up Riley from having his nails clipped and all I could do was tilt my head like a dog does when it is thinking "what the fuck is wrong with you?"

I am looking at getting Riley a sibling. He is very breed biased so I am looking at three breeds - Airedales (my boy is a Welsh Terrier and Airedales share a common ancestor with them so he loves them as he seems to understand that they are the same as him), Irish Terriers (my family in Scotland has a long history of owning Irish Terriers and Riley likes the one we know locally), or West Highland White Terriers (Riley absolutely _adores_ Westies, and thinks the Bell commercial with the wee Westie in it is the best show on TV).

Unlike designer breed mutts, all of those are legitimate purebred breeds and the most expensive of them is $3000 (Airedales).


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Nowadays nobody dies.

I loved riding in the back of a van, sitting on the wheel, sometimes hanging over the back of the seat.

Sitting in my mother’s lap, face 2 feet from the steel dashboard, playing with the radio buttons, passing cars at 70mph down the two winding lanes of the Trans-Canada.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

colchar said:


> Some people are dumb enough to believe that their mutts are designer breeds. I heard someone talking about what 'breed' their dog was yesterday while picking up Riley from having his nails clipped and all I could do was tilt my head like a dog does when it is thinking "what the fuck is wrong with you?"



I could care less whether someone has a purebred, a mutt or some designer breed. If you're gonna own it, treat it right and love it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> Some people are dumb enough to believe that their mutts are designer breeds. I heard someone talking about what 'breed' their dog was yesterday while picking up Riley from having his nails clipped and all I could do was tilt my head like a dog does when it is thinking "what the fuck is wrong with you?"
> 
> I am looking at getting Riley a sibling. He is very breed biased so I am looking at three breeds - Airedales (my boy is a Welsh Terrier and Airedales share a common ancestor with them so he loves them as he seems to understand that they are the same as him), Irish Terriers (my family in Scotland has a long history of owning Irish Terriers and Riley likes the one we know locally), or West Highland White Terriers (Riley absolutely _adores_ Westies, and thinks the Bell commercial with the wee Westie in it is the best show on TV).
> 
> Unlike designer breed mutts, all of those are legitimate purebred breeds and the most expensive of them is $3000 (Airedales).


I was familiar with Airedales but not Irish Terriers. Man those look like the proverbial brother-from-another-mother! An image search suggests that the black back is a fairly rare occurrence in the Irish.

Knowing the height difference between a Westie and full-grown Airedale, I recalled the "romance" between a German Shepherd and Chihuahua in our neighbourhood when I was a teen. I recall, with a wry grin, seeing their nuptuals in the yard from our 2nd floor balcony. The chihuahua was clutched between the front legs of the Shepherd as this pink torpedo kept whizzing back and forth above its head. Some guys have more romance on their minds than matchmaking. If you do get a Westie in the end, make sure it's the same sex as the Airedale.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Well I've always scratched my head at dogs riding around loose in cars anyway. Sure they love it, but I think there's a bit of a double standard when people claim they love their pets like any member of the family and then drive around with them loose in the car.
> 
> Forget about the hazard to the dog, what happens if that dog suddenly becomes a projectile within the car? Seems like that would be a hazard to EVERYONE.


Yup. When we had dogs we had a harness with a tether that clipped into the seatbelt buckle. The tether was long enough that they could stand up and turn around but short enough to keep them from flying around the car in the event of an accident. A few years back a co worker had his Lab loose in the back seat and he had to hit his brakes hard to avoid a collision. The dog flew forward and hit his head hard enough to tear several muscles in his shoulder and neck and cause a brain injury. He was off work for 16 months and in rehab for another year after that.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

colchar said:


> I am looking at getting Riley a sibling. He is very breed biased so I am looking at three breeds - Airedales (my boy is a Welsh Terrier and Airedales share a common ancestor with them so he loves them as he seems to understand that they are the same as him), Irish Terriers (my family in Scotland has a long history of owning Irish Terriers and Riley likes the one we know locally), or West Highland White Terriers (Riley absolutely _adores_ Westies, and thinks the Bell commercial with the wee Westie in it is the best show on TV).
> 
> Unlike designer breed mutts, all of those are legitimate purebred breeds and the most expensive of them is $3000 (Airedales).


Airedales and great dogs but they do have a mind of their own. We've owned 3 of them over the years and fostered, rehabbed and re-homed a pile more (my wife was national coordinator for and Airedale rescue organization for a few years when we were first married). They definitely do get along best with other terrier breeds. .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I could care less whether someone has a purebred, a mutt or some designer breed. If you're gonna own it, treat it right and love it.


At 20 years old, I expect it was mom's Audi and perhaps mom's pup too.

And probably mom will be expected to pay for the damages and the ticket too.

** edit ** It looks to be an indoor mall so only open for curbside pickup, yes? What would this girl have been doing for 3 hours - working?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> a harness and it clips into the seat belt.


that's the deal. i have the same for my doggos. they don't go into the car without the harness. what's also cool about that is, the only time my dogs ever wear anything, is when they go into the car. so when they see the harnesses come out, they know it's a car ride, and they are thrilled to wear them


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> ** edit ** It looks to be an indoor mall so only open for curbside pickup, yes? What would this girl have been doing for 3 hours - working?


I've been able to go to indoor mall stores since the beginning of phase 2. Since the stores are allowing a very limited capacity the line ups can be quite long which may have contributed to the girls lengthy mall visit.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> Some people are dumb enough to believe that their mutts are designer breeds. I heard someone talking about what 'breed' their dog was yesterday while picking up Riley from having his nails clipped and all I could do was tilt my head like a dog does when it is thinking "what the fuck is wrong with you?"
> 
> I am looking at getting Riley a sibling. He is very breed biased so I am looking at three breeds - Airedales (my boy is a Welsh Terrier and Airedales share a common ancestor with them so he loves them as he seems to understand that they are the same as him), Irish Terriers (my family in Scotland has a long history of owning Irish Terriers and Riley likes the one we know locally), or West Highland White Terriers (Riley absolutely _adores_ Westies, and thinks the Bell commercial with the wee Westie in it is the best show on TV).
> 
> Unlike designer breed mutts, all of those are legitimate purebred breeds and the most expensive of them is $3000 (Airedales).


Ever look at Wheaton Terriers. We have one. He is over 12 now and quite spry for his age. 

We have a 9 month old Old English Sheepdog as well that I love to bits. Personality is fantastic.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GuitarT said:


> Airedales and great dogs but they do have a mind of their own. We've owned 3 of them over the years and fostered, rehabbed and re-homed a pile more (my wife was national coordinator for and Airedale rescue organization for a few years when we were first married). They definitely do get along best with other terrier breeds. .


From what I've been told by people who own both, they are similar to Welsh Terriers but much calmer and are more inclined to listen. The way it is often described is that Welsh Terriers are waaay more dog in a smaller package.

This is Riley with an Airedale friend we run into fairly regularly at a local park:


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I could care less whether someone has a purebred, a mutt or some designer breed. If you're gonna own it, treat it right and love it.


How they should be treated goes without saying.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I was familiar with Airedales but not Irish Terriers. Man those look like the proverbial brother-from-another-mother! An image search suggests that the black back is a fairly rare occurrence in the Irish.



Irish Terriers do not have black backs, they are entirely red haired.

It is Airedales and Welsh Terriers that are related. They both originated from the Old English Black & Tan Terrier. Owners in Wales formed a breed group, owners in England didn't, so the Welsh Terrier became an official breed. People loved their tenacity, intelligence, fierceness, attitude, etc. and thought they would make great fighting dogs (back when that abhorrent practice was acceptable) except that they were only 20lbs-25lbs. So they were crossed with other breeds, primarily the Otter Hound, to create the Airedale.




> Knowing the height difference between a Westie and full-grown Airedale, I recalled the "romance" between a German Shepherd and Chihuahua in our neighbourhood when I was a teen. I recall, with a wry grin, seeing their nuptuals in the yard from our 2nd floor balcony. The chihuahua was clutched between the front legs of the Shepherd as this pink torpedo kept whizzing back and forth above its head. Some guys have more romance on their minds than matchmaking. If you do get a Westie in the end, make sure it's the same sex as the Airedale.



With Terriers getting the same sex isn't a great idea. It is better to get the opposite sex as they are more likely to accept each other as companions than see each other as competition.

Riley has a real dominant streak. This is him humping his Airedale friend's head to show him who is boss despite the Airedale being about triple his weight:


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> At 20 years old, I expect it was mom's Audi and perhaps mom's pup too.
> 
> And probably mom will be expected to pay for the damages and the ticket too.
> 
> ** edit ** It looks to be an indoor mall so only open for curbside pickup, yes? What would this girl have been doing for 3 hours - working?


Malls are open now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

fretzel said:


> Ever look at Wheaton Terriers. We have one. He is over 12 now and quite spry for his age.



The breeder outside of Guelph where I got Riley breeds Wheatens. She has actually stopped breeding Welshies and now just breeds Wheatens.





> We have a 9 month old Old English Sheepdog as well that I love to bits. Personality is fantastic.



I love some herding breeds but Riley isn't a fan due to a bad experience with a Border Collie (that dog was an asshole). The only herding dogs he likes are one Sheltie friend from the dog park, and my brother's Australian Shepherd (lost to cancer last year).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

colchar said:


> Malls are open now.


Huh. I though you had to have a street-level entrance still or curb-side pickup only.

** edit I just checked our big indoor mall (St Catharines) - it is still closed to in-store shopping.
** edit the edit I dug deeper. It's an older announcement. I stand corrected.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well I've always scratched my head at dogs riding around loose in cars anyway. Sure they love it, but I think there's a bit of a double standard when people claim they love their pets like any member of the family and then drive around with them loose in the car.
> 
> Forget about the hazard to the dog, what happens if that dog suddenly becomes a projectile within the car? Seems like that would be a hazard to EVERYONE.
> 
> I agree, dogs should be left at home unless they need to be transported.


YEP. As someone with a professional class license this is exactly my thoughts. I remember my Class 3 driving instructor telling us that he taught defensive driving courses (the ones people end up having to go to for infractions) and when the subject of pets in the car came up it was always an argument. Driving with a dog on your lap is one of the most dangerous things you can do. It's basically the same as driving with your cell phone on your ear. And if you get into an accident with the dog on your lap what do you think the airbag is going to do? Apparently there isn't much left of the dog but a stain when it happens.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> The breeder outside of Guelph where I got Riley breeds Wheatens. She has actually stopped breeding Welshies and now just breeds Wheatens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever get a chance to socialize with an OES, see how it goes. All of the ones we have met(we are part of a local group) are super sweet. 

I think the collies can be more nippy. The sheepdog just like to place themselves strategically and do nudges and hipchecks. They are big goofballs.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

My hybrid


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> You left out getting a bill for the damage you did to their vehicle. Best to call the cops and let them make the decision to bust it or not.


Martin’s ACC:
Braking car window = Mischief Section 430.(1)
wilful damage of property.

Revoked by section 429.1(2)
A person shall not be convicted of offence under prior section if they act with legal justification = rescuing animal.

She could be charged with 441.(1)(b) custody of a domestic animal and wilfully neglecting the animals health and safety.

BUT THATS NOT HOW IT WOULD GO DOWN….

THIS IS MY PLAN
Accomplice drops me off here:









My route after saving dog:
Yellow = grab site
Green = Extraction point









Zoom of extraction point:









The wooded path beside 9235 Jane would be where they find my mask, hat and windbreaker.
This is just what goes through my mind as I’m sitting in my car waiting for my love interest to complete whatever leotard purchase she is making at the mall.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

WAY too much time on your hands.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> My hybrid
> 
> View attachment 372875



I love husky crosses. Here's my Maizey. She has white walker eyes (pale blue almost white) that enchant everybody she meets.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Nice dogs, guys! Do I feel a canine thread coming on? Do we already have a show us your dog(s) topic?

Dogs and guitars run pretty much neck and neck in my world.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

LOL, those eyes are looking pretty heavy. Nice one Paul - how old are they?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We've been a cat family for many years. We still have three and we love them, but when we're down to one (sad to put it in those terms, but...), I've thought about getting an English Bulldog.

I love those.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

polyslax said:


> LOL, those eyes are looking pretty heavy. Nice one Paul - how old are they?


It's the only time that I can take a close-up shot...when they are beat, otherwise they would be all over the camera. At the time of the photo Pinot on the right was 3 years old and Lizzie on the left, his daughter was 18 months.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> You left out getting a bill for the damage you did to their vehicle. Best to call the cops and let them make the decision to bust it or not.


Who said anything about hitting the _car _with the pipe wrench?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Only for Onrtario


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

alphasports said:


> Who said anything about hitting the _car _with the pipe wrench?


Oh, that was Always12AM’s sage advice. Of course, he suggested a mask as well so at least it would be COVID friendly.

While my first inclination might be along the same lines, it’s better to let the Police make that decision. Sure, you probably wouldn’t get charged with a crime but that doesn’t stop the vehicle owner from taking you to small claims court to the tune of $2000.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 372968


adorable! who could resist them?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


>


Handy that they're so easily distinguishable, despite how similar they look in many other respects.
I doubt I'll ever be able to get this one into a car, let alone leave it in there with the windows closed.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Since we've gotten a little off topic on this thread, can I ask if anyone here has ever fostered a dog ie through a rescue agency? 
we've offered to foster some dogs while their forever homes are being sought, and wondering if anyone can share their experiences with that?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Since we've gotten a little off topic on this thread



No discussion of dogs is ever off topic!





> can I ask if anyone here has ever fostered a dog ie through a rescue agency?
> we've offered to foster some dogs while their forever homes are being sought, and wondering if anyone can share their experiences with that?



@GuitarT has, he mentioned it on page#2 of this thread.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I actually have the coydog a cat and a parrot but there is no way I can get a pic of all 3. The African Grey despises the dog. Have you ever heard a pissed of African Grey? OMG!!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

^^ Yup, those are some serious ears! Pretty kitty as well.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Here are my two hounds out where they love it best.








But here's the boss


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

the dog in the foreground is beautiful.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Since we've gotten a little off topic on this thread, can I ask if anyone here has ever fostered a dog ie through a rescue agency?
> we've offered to foster some dogs while their forever homes are being sought, and wondering if anyone can share their experiences with that?


I found a Bijon Shit sue once at a near by park.
I took him home and it took about 25 minutes to convince him to sit on my lap after he paced around the house for a bit.

I decided to call him Wayne and we proceeded to take a nap. When I woke up, he had pooped on the front door matte, which was fine by me because I figured he assumed that was the best place to do it in a pinch.

Me and Wayne decided to go to Wendy’s. I got him a baconator with no mayo or cheese. We had dinner and then went for a walk around my neighborhood. He followed me pretty closely. I think he was actually humble by the responsibility of not being forced to wear a leash. He pooped on someone’s driveway and I picked it up with a piece of cardboard from their recycling and then put it in their compost bin.

The next day I gave Wayne a bath and blow dried his hair and gave him a little Mohawk with baby oil and took him back to the park where I found his owners putting up posters. I said nothing to them as he ran to them and then I went home.

I have a feeling Wayne will never forget our time together as Wolf brothers. I taught him to howl into the night and to jump onto the couch. If I find him again, I’m going to take him to the Elmvale zoo and leave him in the goat enclosure where he can learn to head butt and climb.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Otis guarding the vegetable garden:










Billie gnawing on a stick:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Since theres a good audience of dog lovers in here, please forgive me for taking this opportunity for self-promotion.










This handsome fellow is Gaspar. We're currently fostering him from a non-profit rescue that homes dogs.
He has been a pleasure to have in our house...he is good with males, females and kids. He is even tempered, gets along well with other dogs, and is fully crate trained. He has been neutered and has all shots. He is as "turn-key" a dog as anyone could ask for.
not much is known of his past, including his age, although a vet indicated he may be about 4 years old, although some paperwork has said as much as 7. I believe the former to be true based on his sparkling teeth and eyes as well as playful personality. He arrived in Canada at the end of last month, from Texas. He is highly affectionate and easy going, and has no idea he came from a kill shelter. I do not see any indicators of abuse (fearfulness, aggression etc) in fact, he is overweight and is working on losing some extra pounds (arent we all?), so it is unlikely that he will be competing in the Iditarod anytime soon. He has not had a single accident with us, which included a 2 hr + drive to our house, and he enjoyed the car ride.
I am happy to keep him in our house for as long as he needs bc he is such a low maintenance dog and wonderful to be around, but I would think his forever home would like to start their future together as soon as possible.
If you know anyone who would be interested in Gaspar, please PM me and I will put you in touch with rescue agency managing his adoption.
Thank you for reading this long post.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

here's my little guy....all 130lbs of him


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

He has a nice smile...very happy looking.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> We've been a cat family for many years. We still have three and we love them, but when we're down to one (sad to put it in those terms, but...), I've thought about getting an English Bulldog.
> 
> I love those.
> 
> View attachment 372974


Just a beautiful breed. I absolutely love their disposition. They’re lovers not fighters!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I love husky crosses. Here's my Maizey. She has white walker eyes (pale blue almost white) that enchant everybody she meets.
> 
> View attachment 372909
> 
> ...



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that raccoon didn't seem too enchanted.

Beautiful dog though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Fostering rescue dogs is a bit like fostering children or adopting late. You have to KNOW what they are coming from, for their stay with you to be productive, peaceable and friendly.

In some respect, I would imagine all dogs have at least _some_ residual respect for humans, since most humans are bigger than them, eliciting a form of parent-child response. But I wouldn't expect it to be uniform. And, as Always12AM's experience with Wayne aptly illustrates, you never know what was considered permissible and impermissible in their previous environment.

None of that is a reason to NOT foster or adopt, just make a point of finding out as much as you can. No dog obtained well after their puppy days is going to be able to start from scratch with you. But kudos and a big tip o' the hat to those who take on the responsibility. 'Tis a noble task.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that raccoon didn't seem too enchanted.
> 
> Beautiful dog though.



Seemed pretty stunned to me ;P


----------

